# Best E string - recommendations



## SimplyRedhead

Hello violinists!

I'd like to hear your feedback on your favourite E string. I have little experience with selecting something extra out of the set. For the most of my life I was playing on set of Evah's strings but they became way too hard and stiff for me. I am planning to try Obligato but I would like to choose something special for the thinnest string. I also care about its durability so I can be sure that I will not be forced to buy a new E string after a month of playing. 

What are your recommendations? I would love to hear what is your favourite E string!


----------



## pirastro

Best E string recommendation: No open E's in orchestral playing!
Little joke.
I like olives. They are not too hard, but are not thin, are expensive, but like every other E, feel like a month is a long time.
Try the goldbrokat. I think that's the name. To me, they seem thinish and are inexpensive, lasting as long as the rest.


----------

